# HELP!!! Can you make edibles with BHO/Shatter??



## MikeStrains420 (Feb 17, 2016)

So I've never truly had a good edible experience to where I'm like "Wow I'm high as fuck of these brownies". I have heard some great shit about edibles though and I want to be able to say the same. Unfortunately I'm in a state where edibles are hard to come by, well good ones at least. But I have plenty of acess to shatter/BHO/Crumble/Wax. 

So pretty much I'm wondering if could make something edible with some fire BHO. I've heard you can but I have no idea how to start or how much BHO to use or what to make, just want like some type of SUPER EDIBLE. Can someone please help me out and guide me in the right direction?????


----------



## MedicalMike420 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes, you absolutely can. I don't understand why no one has helped you yet.
I've done kind of like a chocolate where I just mix cocoa powder with coconut oil. it has to be refridgerated and I wouldn't exactly call it chocolate. Maybe chocolate flovored coconut oil. Thats the easiest I have done.
I dissolve the BHO into coconut oil and decarb it. To find out how many MG is going in get your bho tested . I've seen a lot of lab reports having 600 mg thc per gram.
The problem with doing this if you buy it from someone else is that you don't know how long it has already been exposed to heat and at what temps. 
You can do a lot of candy making with dabs
You mix the concentrate into whatever you want to cook with directly. There's not really any extraction here, your product was already extracted from the plant when it was turned into bho/co2/rosin


----------



## skepler (Feb 21, 2016)

I mix wax/shatter with coconut oil, about 1 gram to a tablespoon of coconut oil., and heat to 245° for 25 minutes to decarb (or less time if the bubbling from decarbing stops earlier). Personally, I like 25 doses per gram of wax, either in a baked good or capsule.


----------



## MikeStrains420 (Feb 25, 2016)

I can't wait to try it. I'm gonna try my first with 2 grams of BHO, I'm trying to learn more about the Decarbing though. I'll probably just try brownies or cookies something simple.


----------



## MikeStrains420 (Feb 25, 2016)

skepler said:


> I mix wax/shatter with coconut oil, about 1 gram to a tablespoon of coconut oil., and heat to 245° for 25 minutes to decarb (or less time if the bubbling from decarbing stops earlier). Personally, I like 25 doses per gram of wax, either in a baked good or capsule.





MedicalMike420 said:


> Yes, you absolutely can. I don't understand why no one has helped you yet.
> I've done kind of like a chocolate where I just mix cocoa powder with coconut oil. it has to be refridgerated and I wouldn't exactly call it chocolate. Maybe chocolate flovored coconut oil. Thats the easiest I have done.
> I dissolve the BHO into coconut oil and decarb it. To find out how many MG is going in get your bho tested . I've seen a lot of lab reports having 600 mg thc per gram.
> The problem with doing this if you buy it from someone else is that you don't know how long it has already been exposed to heat and at what temps.
> ...


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2016)

MikeStrains420 said:


> I can't wait to try it. I'm gonna try my first with 2 grams of BHO, I'm trying to learn more about the Decarbing though. I'll probably just try brownies or cookies something simple.


Did you try this?? I wanna make edibles with 4gs of shatter just not sure how much coconut oil to mix with that. 1 tbsp to 1 g seems a little low no?


----------



## MedicalMike420 (Mar 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Did you try this?? I wanna make edibles with 4gs of shatter just not sure how much coconut oil to mix with that. 1 tbsp to 1 g seems a little low no?


My understanding with this is, there's no extraction. Your just simply combining two ingredients and decarbing. The dabs will dissolve into the coconut oil when it warms up just stir it. The only tricky part is that you need to decarb it and if you didn't make the oil yourself you don't know how long it's been exposed to heat for.
It's along the idea of a hash/bho capsule, some people do that, just decarb oil and put it in a capsules. So mix depending on your tolerance. I found the amount of thc in a gram of bho is in between 600 - 800 mg thc according to local lab reports of caregivers in my area. But again thc degrades when you decarb too long. 
If you do do it I saw some gummies made out of coconut oil and gelatin the other day. It was in the ingredients listed but there was other shit too, I'm sure it's on Google. Something to look into I want to make gummies in the near future.


----------



## researching (Mar 11, 2016)

I do 1gm bho/hash with whatever oil/fat is needed for recipe and one tbsp lecithin decarbed at 200f for 20 mins covered well, and let cool before uncovering. I dose it in 100mg cookies usually. No complaints from anyone.


----------



## Hendrixsrv2735 (Jul 2, 2016)

MedicalMike420 said:


> You can do a lot of candy making with dabs
> You mix the concentrate into whatever you want to cook with directly.


Do you have more info or links to candy making? Im trying to learn how to make gummy bears or candy taffy.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 3, 2016)

MikeStrains420 said:


> So I've never truly had a good edible experience to where I'm like "Wow I'm high as fuck of these brownies". I have heard some great shit about edibles though and I want to be able to say the same. Unfortunately I'm in a state where edibles are hard to come by, well good ones at least. But I have plenty of acess to shatter/BHO/Crumble/Wax.
> 
> So pretty much I'm wondering if could make something edible with some fire BHO. I've heard you can but I have no idea how to start or how much BHO to use or what to make, just want like some type of SUPER EDIBLE. Can someone please help me out and guide me in the right direction?????


My friend owns two dispensaries and makes bho honey tastes great and a tea spoon of that gets you well. I don't smoke much but I do edibles daily. I make chocolates with my herb. Coconut oil about a cup full to one ounce of buds. To a bag of melting chocolate. Great. If you need help and can't find it with edibles just ask that's my thing. Tried a lot I experiment often could tell you some things not to try lol.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 3, 2016)

researching said:


> I do 1gm bho/hash with whatever oil/fat is needed for recipe and one tbsp lecithin decarbed at 200f for 20 mins covered well, and let cool before uncovering. I dose it in 100mg cookies usually. No complaints from anyone.


Just don't use lecithin for chocolates it messes them up.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 3, 2016)

Hendrixsrv2735 said:


> Do you have more info or links to candy making? Im trying to learn how to make gummy bears or candy taffy.


There was a great hard candy one on here somewhere let me see


----------



## jacquekh (Jul 13, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> My friend owns two dispensaries and makes bho honey tastes great and a tea spoon of that gets you well. I don't smoke much but I do edibles daily. I make chocolates with my herb. Coconut oil about a cup full to one ounce of buds. To a bag of melting chocolate. Great. If you need help and can't find it with edibles just ask that's my thing. Tried a lot I experiment often could tell you some things not to try lol.


Hi, I'm glad I saw your post, as I'm getting ready to make my second batch of edibles, brownies, using 2 -1000 mg pkgs of shatter. I made my first batch using only one 1000mg dosage of shatter, melted in coconut oil at 200. I took it off direct heat and let it sit until it was time to add to recipe. They weren't as strong as I'd hoped, given the higher dosage, so that's when I decided to use 2 doses. I did get liquid sunflower lethicin as I'd read that makes the thc bind much better. What I DIDN'T know, was what I read here about declaveing (sp?) the oil and shatter. Please tell me what that is, in regards to the shatter? I didn't let the oil get any hotter than 200 and just melted the shatter in it and let it sit in the pan for a few minutes until I needed it. I thought 'cooking' the mix would cook off the thc, as it 'cooks' off even more when baking the brownies, as I was told at the dispensary. Btw, this shop is known for there incredible shatter quality. 
Thanks in advance! And please & thank you for any extra nuggets of info you might have in helping me make my own edibles, and I'd love to know how to make gummies, as the brand I used went sky high in price!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 14, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> Hi, I'm glad I saw your post, as I'm getting ready to make my second batch of edibles, brownies, using 2 -1000 mg pkgs of shatter. I made my first batch using only one 1000mg dosage of shatter, melted in coconut oil at 200. I took it off direct heat and let it sit until it was time to add to recipe. They weren't as strong as I'd hoped, given the higher dosage, so that's when I decided to use 2 doses. I did get liquid sunflower lethicin as I'd read that makes the thc bind much better. What I DIDN'T know, was what I read here about declaveing (sp?) the oil and shatter. Please tell me what that is, in regards to the shatter? I didn't let the oil get any hotter than 200 and just melted the shatter in it and let it sit in the pan for a few minutes until I needed it. I thought 'cooking' the mix would cook off the thc, as it 'cooks' off even more when baking the brownies, as I was told at the dispensary. Btw, this shop is known for there incredible shatter quality.
> Thanks in advance! And please & thank you for any extra nuggets of info you might have in helping me make my own edibles, and I'd love to know how to make gummies, as the brand I used went sky high in price!


1000 mg you must have done something wrong my friends honey is 500mg for a mini mason jar i get at least 15-20 good doses


----------



## jacquekh (Jul 17, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> 1000 mg you must have done something wrong my friends honey is 500mg for a mini mason jar i get at least 15-20 good doses


There was definitely a noticeable high associated, but not as I'd expect with 1000mg. That's why I'm asking in the first place, if I need to de-carb the shatter in an oil bath, prior to baking with it? I know something was wrong, but I'm asking for solutions before I try this again.
I'm waiting to do this until I find out exactly what I should do. Thanks again...in advance.
You are the poster that said you know the tricks to making edibles, right? If not, I must have replied by mistake. My apologies...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 17, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> There was definitely a noticeable high associated, but not as I'd expect with 1000mg. That's why I'm asking in the first place, if I need to de-carb the shatter in an oil bath, prior to baking with it? I know something was wrong, but I'm asking for solutions before I try this again.
> I'm waiting to do this until I find out exactly what I should do. Thanks again...in advance.
> You are the poster that said you know the tricks to making edibles, right? If not, I must have replied by mistake. My apologies...


I am good when it comes to making edibles with coconut oil but i can find the answer for you from my friend who does his with concentrates his are the best other dispeseries by his stuff I do know he had the same problem when he started and it does have to do with decarbing it just not sure on the process with wax or shatter but I'll find out


----------



## jacquekh (Jul 19, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I am good when it comes to making edibles with coconut oil but i can find the answer for you from my friend who does his with concentrates his are the best other dispeseries by his stuff I do know he had the same problem when he started and it does have to do with decarbing it just not sure on the process with wax or shatter but I'll find out


Thank you!!! This sounds like what I'm looking for! I still haven't made my edibles yet, as I'm waiting for correct info from people such as your friend! I'm doing this with a coconut oil base, and the shatter dissolved in the melted oil. Then something about melding the shatter with the oil? Guess this is one reason edibles are so freaking expensive! Any help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Did you try this?? I wanna make edibles with 4gs of shatter just not sure how much coconut oil to mix with that. 1 tbsp to 1 g seems a little low no?


Low no its super strong


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 24, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> Thank you!!! This sounds like what I'm looking for! I still haven't made my edibles yet, as I'm waiting for correct info from people such as your friend! I'm doing this with a coconut oil base, and the shatter dissolved in the melted oil. Then something about melding the shatter with the oil? Guess this is one reason edibles are so freaking expensive! Any help is greatly appreciated...


Ok i got it now. My friend is back from his garden he's been away for a few weeks. Easy to do my friend decarbs shatter in oven in a metal pan then just mix it into oil and your good to go. I decarb at 185% for 45 minutes to an hour and a half same temp with flowers i picked up some shatter to try it myself tomorrow I'll let you know making a batch tomorrow after work. Going to try 45 minutes and use half a gram I'll make chocolates and let you know how it works out


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 26, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> Hi, I'm glad I saw your post, as I'm getting ready to make my second batch of edibles, brownies, using 2 -1000 mg pkgs of shatter. I made my first batch using only one 1000mg dosage of shatter, melted in coconut oil at 200. I took it off direct heat and let it sit until it was time to add to recipe. They weren't as strong as I'd hoped, given the higher dosage, so that's when I decided to use 2 doses. I did get liquid sunflower lethicin as I'd read that makes the thc bind much better. What I DIDN'T know, was what I read here about declaveing (sp?) the oil and shatter. Please tell me what that is, in regards to the shatter? I didn't let the oil get any hotter than 200 and just melted the shatter in it and let it sit in the pan for a few minutes until I needed it. I thought 'cooking' the mix would cook off the thc, as it 'cooks' off even more when baking the brownies, as I was told at the dispensary. Btw, this shop is known for there incredible shatter quality.
> Thanks in advance! And please & thank you for any extra nuggets of info you might have in helping me make my own edibles, and I'd love to know how to make gummies, as the brand I used went sky high in price!


Just made a batch let you know how it works out. Made the alphabet in chocolates. With half a gram of wax. I eat edibles daily for a couple years now so I'll let you know how they are. My edible tolerance is pretty high. A true 20-40 mlg edible should make me feel pretty good.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 26, 2016)

MikeStrains420 said:


> So I've never truly had a good edible experience to where I'm like "Wow I'm high as fuck of these brownies". I have heard some great shit about edibles though and I want to be able to say the same. Unfortunately I'm in a state where edibles are hard to come by, well good ones at least. But I have plenty of acess to shatter/BHO/Crumble/Wax.
> 
> So pretty much I'm wondering if could make something edible with some fire BHO. I've heard you can but I have no idea how to start or how much BHO to use or what to make, just want like some type of SUPER EDIBLE. Can someone please help me out and guide me in the right direction?????


Just made a nice batch of white chocolates. 1 gram of wax to half a cup of coconut oil. I used half of the oil on 26 chocolates the alphabet mold I have just had one and it was good feeling stoned. And i eat edibles daily for 2 years now treating a tumor.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 26, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> Thank you!!! This sounds like what I'm looking for! I still haven't made my edibles yet, as I'm waiting for correct info from people such as your friend! I'm doing this with a coconut oil base, and the shatter dissolved in the melted oil. Then something about melding the shatter with the oil? Guess this is one reason edibles are so freaking expensive! Any help is greatly appreciated...


It worked
20 minutes at 200% I put the wax on parchment paper. Set it in the toaster oven any oven works.
Double boiled 1/2 cup of coconut oil put wax in stired until mixed 
Used 1/4 cup of the oil to make 26 chocolates 
Melting chocolate is easy chips are best Walmart has them just heat for 45 seconds in microwave stir repeat until melted add 1/4 cup of oil stir good spoon into mold or you can just pour it into parchment paper set in fridge until solid bam nice treat


----------



## jacquekh (Jul 27, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> It worked
> 20 minutes at 200% I put the wax on parchment paper. Set it in the toaster oven any oven works.
> Double boiled 1/2 cup of coconut oil put wax in stired until mixed
> Used 1/4 cup of the oil to make 26 chocolates
> Melting chocolate is easy chips are best Walmart has them just heat for 45 seconds in microwave stir repeat until melted add 1/4 cup of oil stir good spoon into mold or you can just pour it into parchment paper set in fridge until solid bam nice treat


Thanks for getting back to me. So, you did the shatter in the oven, not on the burner with the oil? Hmmm, why the oven, and not with the oil? I've never done any de-carbing prior and I'm wondering what the advantage is of using the oven. Or is it just your preferred way of de-carbing? 
It doesn't leak through parchment paper when in the oven? 
I'm anxious to give it a go...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 27, 2016)

No parchment paper doesn't burn either. I like the oven because I have no way of knowing temp on burner. I decarb flower this way also works good for me first time with wax though. Then i put it in oil and double boiled it until it mixed well. I am going to go a little heavier next time my tolerance is high but i sure did feel good.


----------



## jacquekh (Jul 27, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> No parchment paper doesn't burn either. I like the oven because I have no way of knowing temp on burner. I decarb flower this way also works good for me first time with wax though. Then i put it in oil and double boiled it until it mixed well. I am going to go a little heavier next time my tolerance is high but i sure did feel good.


Ok...! Totally makes sense! Thx for breaking this down. I'm going in to start the process! I'll let ya know how I did... hope I get at least what you got...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 27, 2016)

All you can do is try. I made many mistakes along the way and still do. I have wasted ounces making oil before and cooked off all the oil ugh that was a long time ago pretty good at it now but i did screw up a batch of chocolates a month ago don't use lecithin when you make chocolate it does not harden I had to make brownies with mint chocolate lol they turned out good. I like candy cause i can make a big batch and eat as i wish brownies cake baked goods don't taste good a week old. Honey is great to infuse 


jacquekh said:


> Ok...! Totally makes sense! Thx for breaking this down. I'm going in to start the process! I'll let ya know how I did... hope I get at least what you got...


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 29, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> All you can do is try. I made many mistakes along the way and still do. I have wasted ounces making oil before and cooked off all the oil ugh that was a long time ago pretty good at it now but i did screw up a batch of chocolates a month ago don't use lecithin when you make chocolate it does not harden I had to make brownies with mint chocolate lol they turned out good. I like candy cause i can make a big batch and eat as i wish brownies cake baked goods don't taste good a week old. Honey is great to infuse


Any luck?


----------



## jacquekh (Aug 9, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Any luck?


I'm so sorry, I meant to reply but haven't made these yet. Waiting till Thursday as the kids go back to school then! That's my plan Thursday! Don't need them asking 'what's that smell'? Lol!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 9, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> I'm so sorry, I meant to reply but haven't made these yet. Waiting till Thursday as the kids go back to school then! That's my plan Thursday! Don't need them asking 'what's that smell'? Lol!


So after talking to my friend well his younger brother who is also my friend strange how when you grow up as children with someone and there siblings are younger when your older you still think of them as younger when five years is a lifetime at 10 at 38 5 years is like a week


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 9, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> So after talking to my friend well his younger brother who is also my friend strange how when you grow up as children with someone and there siblings are younger when your older you still think of them as younger when five years is a lifetime at 10 at 38 5 years is like a week


Such a stoner move home from a long day at work little one is on bed older one is watching movie I'm out back about to check my plants in the room soon well to the point decarb at 260 for 20 minutes he said it works best and by the scoop of honey i Just had he's real good at dab edibles then infuse the coconut oil with it


----------



## jacquekh (Aug 22, 2016)

This last comment  is about as close as I can describe how I made my infused coconut oil. It turned out simply amazing! I really watched the time/temp (250) (15-20 minutes) closely, and this time/temp frame coordinates with most of the small bubbles dissipating. (Not all, as I hate the couch potato coma it's put one in when cooked just a tad to long.) So, my bubbles tell me when to remove from heat. I also put 2 Tbsp of sunflower lecithin for better bonding, and I'm now wondering why I was so worried about ruining the product.. Actually it was the helpful advice from Michiganjesse that pushed me on! Thank you for your help & encouragement...ill be making ALL my edibles from now on


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 22, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> This last comment  is about as close as I can describe how I made my infused coconut oil. It turned out simply amazing! I really watched the time/temp (250) (15-20 minutes) closely, and this time/temp frame coordinates with most of the small bubbles dissipating. (Not all, as I hate the couch potato coma it's put one in when cooked just a tad to long.) So, my bubbles tell me when to remove from heat. I also put 2 Tbsp of sunflower lecithin for better bonding, and I'm now wondering why I was so worried about ruining the product.. Actually it was the helpful advice from Michiganjesse that pushed me on! Thank you for your help & encouragement...ill be making ALL my edibles from now on


I have some amazing edibles knock you on your ass. 2.5 grams of gorilla glue wax to 20 chocolates they are good


----------



## Bunduki (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok, so I'm reading here it's a problem if you don't know what heat the shatter has been in already, well with mine I don't know the heat (he may have told me, we were both very stoned) but it was 'purged in a pressurized oven for 104 hours' I'm pretty sure I remember hearing. Would that be decarbed enough already or do I need to ask him the temp next time I see him?


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 23, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Ok, so I'm reading here it's a problem if you don't know what heat the shatter has been in already, well with mine I don't know the heat (he may have told me, we were both very stoned) but it was 'purged in a pressurized oven for 104 hours' I'm pretty sure I remember hearing. Would that be decarbed enough already or do I need to ask him the temp next time I see him?


Not sure on that next time I see my friend I'll ask. I buy my wax from the person who showed me how to do bho edibles it all plays a part


----------



## jacquekh (Aug 23, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I have some amazing edibles knock you on your ass. 2.5 grams of gorilla glue wax to 20 chocolates they are good


Ok, so are you willing to share this recipe as well? The bhang bars, which are some of the best chocolate I've ever eaten, are on hold here in Colorado until the California company hooks up with a local one, then they can legally sell here again. I'm seriously searching for a recipe for chocolate! Care to share....? Gorilla glue? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 24, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> Ok, so are you willing to share this recipe as well? The bhang bars, which are some of the best chocolate I've ever eaten, are on hold here in Colorado until the California company hooks up with a local one, then they can legally sell here again. I'm seriously searching for a recipe for chocolate! Care to share....? Gorilla glue? Sounds interesting!


There is no recipe it's decarb wax go to Walmart get melting wafers they are for dipping and candy making. Mix the chocolate with decarbed wax double boil them together pour into mold or on parchment paper let cool bam you have some good stuff.


----------



## jacquekh (Sep 6, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> There is no recipe it's decarb wax go to Walmart get melting wafers they are for dipping and candy making. Mix the chocolate with decarbed wax double boil them together pour into mold or on parchment paper let cool bam you have some good stuff.


Sounds easy enough to make chocolate. Thx again, you have been spot on thus far! I'll let you know the outcome...won't be right away, still working thru the brownies I made! Good stuff, plus I'm saving a lot of $$ since finding this site, and Michiganjesse! Huge kudos to all


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 6, 2016)

jacquekh said:


> Sounds easy enough to make chocolate. Thx again, you have been spot on thus far! I'll let you know the outcome...won't be right away, still working thru the brownies I made! Good stuff, plus I'm saving a lot of $$ since finding this site, and Michiganjesse! Huge kudos to all


Awesome glad i could share the knowledge that was passed on to me. There are many dispensary owners, caregivers, and people in the game just to make money off a plant. I believe this is the wrong attitude now I'm not saying dispensary owners are all like this by no means but many are. A lot of what i know i have learned from CBD Gardens dispensary owners in Detroit and Lansing. I love to pass the knowledge on. Those guys there have helped me and my wife and anything i can do to help another I'm down. Oh and yes chocolates are super easy easier than brownies really. I use to do brownies cause that is what most peeps know for weed food but chocolates you can make a small batch and save them


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 7, 2016)

you can dollop some cannabutter into your morning coffee and mix in the blender for 5-10 seconds. comes out like a frothy latte. doesnt have shit to do with your discussion but now you know lolol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 8, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you can dollop some cannabutter into your morning coffee and mix in the blender for 5-10 seconds. comes out like a frothy latte. doesnt have shit to do with your discussion but now you know lolol


This is good i have done it also do fruit smoothies with canna oil


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 8, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> This is good i have done it also do fruit smoothies with canna oil


i turned some trim leaves into pot flour after decarbing. it pulverized to a qtr cup and i was like "hmm thats not very much" and i didnt have any fresh greens for a smoothie. so i put the while qtr cup in.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 8, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i turned some trim leaves into pot flour after decarbing. it pulverized to a qtr cup and i was like "hmm thats not very much" and i didnt have any fresh greens for a smoothie. so i put the while qtr cup in.


I use to use trim but now is buds or dab i cook with. I try to do a mix of bho to coconut oil infused with buds so i get strong and full canabanoid profile. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 8, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I use to use trim but now is buds or dab i cook with. I try to do a mix of bho to coconut oil infused with buds so i get strong and full canabanoid profile. Seems to work well for me.


you cant make flour out of dabs or buds though


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 8, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you cant make flour out of dabs or buds though


Grind buds?


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 8, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Grind buds?


oh man youlll be waaaaaaaaaay too high lololo not kidding at all lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 9, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> oh man youlll be waaaaaaaaaay too high lololo not kidding at all lol


No way I eat 200 too 300 mlg of dab edibles a day. I make one batch of chocolates that's 15 chocolates with 2 grams of dab if i use buds i use 2 to 3 ounces of buds. I'm fighting a tumor for 2 years now. Tolerance is kinda high


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 9, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> No way I eat 200 too 300 mlg of dab edibles a day. I make one batch of chocolates that's 15 chocolates with 2 grams of dab if i use buds i use 2 to 3 ounces of buds. I'm fighting a tumor for 2 years now. Tolerance is kinda high


oh. yea... tolerance would make a huge distance.. I've been really interested in the cancer fighting properties of cannabis. you're the first person I've met doing homepathic treatment. that takes alot of courage man!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 9, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> oh. yea... tolerance would make a huge distance.. I've been really interested in the cancer fighting properties of cannabis. you're the first person I've met doing homepathic treatment. that takes alot of courage man!


The proof is in the pudding my tumor has shrunk my doctor couldn't belive it but that multi million dollar cat scan don't lie.


----------



## gb123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> The proof is in the pudding my tumor has shrunk my doctor couldn't belive it but that multi million dollar cat scan don't lie.


you're not alone


----------



## gb123 (Sep 11, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> oh. yea... tolerance would make a huge distance.. I've been really interested in the cancer fighting properties of cannabis. you're the first person I've met doing homepathic treatment. that takes alot of courage man!


not really...It only takes watching everyone around you die.. 
the answers become quite clear after that.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 11, 2016)

gb123 said:


> not really...It only takes watching everyone around you die..
> the answers become quite clear after that.


well that's dark


----------



## gb123 (Sep 11, 2016)

sad truth


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 11, 2016)

but you are recovering? using cannabis? and it works?


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 11, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> but you are recovering? using cannabis? and it works?


I am


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 11, 2016)

gb123 said:


> sad truth


It is the truth. When a plant can heal you why is it illegal so sad. Making a batch of bho chocolates now 1 gram to 10 chocolates. Wifi will be the strain of choice tonight, can't wait to harvest my favorite plant nine pound hammer have my friend blast it for me.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 11, 2016)

im goin to experiment a loaf of sourdough using 3-5cups of pot flour and however much sourdough starter it takes to get it to rise (hence the experimentation) i started harvesting today but its looking like itl be upwards of a month before im finished harvesting. these plants started flowering at different times.. derp


----------



## gb123 (Sep 11, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> but you are recovering? using cannabis? and it works?


I did. 
I did. 
and yes.. more than 6 years and still going!!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 11, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> im goin to experiment a loaf of sourdough using 3-5cups of pot flour and however much sourdough starter it takes to get it to rise (hence the experimentation) i started harvesting today but its looking like itl be upwards of a month before im finished harvesting. these plants started flowering at different times.. derp


Let me know how it goes just finished licking the bowl we'll see soon how good this batch is last week the bowl lick had me waking up stoned opps slept good though just about an hour late to work that day good thing in the boss lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 11, 2016)

gb123 said:


> I did.
> I did.
> and yes.. more than 6 years and still going!!


That is great i love to hear these things. I watch my wife's seizures dissapate after eating edibles. My tumor is shrinking doctors don't belive it. My family doctor is great he believes in it. Talk to him about it often. Everytime i go to the hospital I talk about it. They write it on my paperwork. It's people hearing these things first hand that will make the most change. It was funny the nurse was asking all her questions what meds in on and all that. I always include weed. She gave me that look like BS on medical marijuana until she asked how much i smoked i told her I really don't and at the time i wasn't really an occasional dewbie with a friend but I told her i ate it and her whole attitude changed when i showed her a pill (capsule) that made it ok. Pause I'm stoned chocolates are very good. Thanks CBD Gardens for the great wifi wax. If your ever in Lansing or detroit check them out tell them Michigan Jesse Sent you. Those guys look out hard for me and my wife. They love vets to the company was founded by a vets


----------



## Nick B. (Sep 25, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> That is great i love to hear these things. I watch my wife's seizures dissapate after eating edibles. My tumor is shrinking doctors don't belive it. My family doctor is great he believes in it. Talk to him about it often. Everytime i go to the hospital I talk about it. They write it on my paperwork. It's people hearing these things first hand that will make the most change. It was funny the nurse was asking all her questions what meds in on and all that. I always include weed. She gave me that look like BS on medical marijuana until she asked how much i smoked i told her I really don't and at the time i wasn't really an occasional dewbie with a friend but I told her i ate it and her whole attitude changed when i showed her a pill (capsule) that made it ok. Pause I'm stoned chocolates are very good. Thanks CBD Gardens for the great wifi wax. If your ever in Lansing or detroit check them out tell them Michigan Jesse Sent you. Those guys look out hard for me and my wife. They love vets to the company was founded by a vets


I'm really relieved to have found this thread. I currently have brain cancer and am doing chemo/radiation while using bho/flower. I vape and make edibles, but consistent dosing is what I wanna get locked into and hopefully experience the same results you are. I'm currently done with 5/6 weeks of radiation and I definately feel better and more energetic, plus I've been seizure free for the past 3 weeks. Right now the hardest part is convincing my friends and family that I really am feeling good and not just pretending! I live in MI and will definately be checking those shops out. Thanks for the chocolate making tips, gonna make a batch today and see what they're all about. I hope the recovery trend continues for ya!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 25, 2016)

Nick B. said:


> I'm really relieved to have found this thread. I currently have brain cancer and am doing chemo/radiation while using bho/flower. I vape and make edibles, but consistent dosing is what I wanna get locked into and hopefully experience the same results you are. I'm currently done with 5/6 weeks of radiation and I definately feel better and more energetic, plus I've been seizure free for the past 3 weeks. Right now the hardest part is convincing my friends and family that I really am feeling good and not just pretending! I live in MI and will definately be checking those shops out. Thanks for the chocolate making tips, gonna make a batch today and see what they're all about. I hope the recovery trend continues for ya!


Thanks so much yes I'm getting better daily. State law now allows edibles. If you need addresses of Good shops i can get them for you. What i would also recommend is a mixed edible what i like best when i can is bho edible with coconut oil infused mix the two multiple strains entourage effect. If you need any advice would love to help. God bless you hope your treatment goes well.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 25, 2016)

Nick B. said:


> I'm really relieved to have found this thread. I currently have brain cancer and am doing chemo/radiation while using bho/flower. I vape and make edibles, but consistent dosing is what I wanna get locked into and hopefully experience the same results you are. I'm currently done with 5/6 weeks of radiation and I definately feel better and more energetic, plus I've been seizure free for the past 3 weeks. Right now the hardest part is convincing my friends and family that I really am feeling good and not just pretending! I live in MI and will definately be checking those shops out. Thanks for the chocolate making tips, gonna make a batch today and see what they're all about. I hope the recovery trend continues for ya!


They are strong if done right ate one about 6pm still feeling good. But that was my third for the day i normally take one morning noon and night 100mlg per give or take. I also smoke a couple times a day a few bowls to keep it going.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 26, 2016)

MikeStrains420 said:


> So I've never truly had a good edible experience to where I'm like "Wow I'm high as fuck of these brownies". I have heard some great shit about edibles though and I want to be able to say the same. Unfortunately I'm in a state where edibles are hard to come by, well good ones at least. But I have plenty of acess to shatter/BHO/Crumble/Wax.
> 
> So pretty much I'm wondering if could make something edible with some fire BHO. I've heard you can but I have no idea how to start or how much BHO to use or what to make, just want like some type of SUPER EDIBLE. Can someone please help me out and guide me in the right direction?????


YES the best edibles are made with BHO. Decarbing properly is also a really big key. You can waste a lot of product quite easy without proper decarbing. If done properly and the BHO is potent the edibles can be extremely potent sometimes to the point where you may feel too high. If you have a low tolerance and eat a high dose you may very well feel like your are tripping. Sometimes edibles can be hard to judge though. If you want the full effect dont consume any marijuana for a few days then eat a massive dose.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 26, 2016)

radrolley said:


> YES the best edibles are made with BHO. Decarbing properly is also a really big key. You can waste a lot of product quite easy without proper decarbing. If done properly and the BHO is potent the edibles can be extremely potent sometimes to the point where you may feel too high. If you have a low tolerance and eat a high dose you may very well feel like your are tripping. Sometimes edibles can be hard to judge though. If you want the full effect dont consume any marijuana for a few days then eat a massive dose.


I agree have wasted bho not decarbing properly. But once i learned it was all good everytime


----------



## Nick B. (Sep 28, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Thanks so much yes I'm getting better daily. State law now allows edibles. If you need addresses of Good shops i can get them for you. What i would also recommend is a mixed edible what i like best when i can is bho edible with coconut oil infused mix the two multiple strains entourage effect. If you need any advice would love to help. God bless you hope your treatment goes well.


That's good to hear man, and thank you. I use Weedmaps, it lists a bunch of shops, but maybe not all of them? Knowing the good ones would be a big help!

I ended up making some chocolates out of some GG#4 shatter. Thinking I used a bit too much coconut oil though because the chocolates started to melt at room temp. I decarbed 1g of BHO in a Pyrex dish at 220 for 25 min in a toaster oven. Then I added 1/4 cup of coconut oil and about 3oz of melted chocolate. Once mixed together and cooled, I poured it into mini cupcake papers and threw in some pecans and carmel. I made 8 candies, and had an extra couple spoonfuls of chocolate that I put in my coffee. 

Mixing strains also seems like a really good idea. I'm going to be experimenting with it a lot, so once I find the strains that work best, I'll have to try it out! 

On a side note I'm hoping Snoop Dogg and Martha Stewart get a deal with the food network soon and start cranking out some gangster soul food recipes.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 28, 2016)

Nick B. said:


> That's good to hear man, and thank you. I use Weedmaps, it lists a bunch of shops, but maybe not all of them? Knowing the good ones would be a big help!
> 
> I ended up making some chocolates out of some GG#4 shatter. Thinking I used a bit too much coconut oil though because the chocolates started to melt at room temp. I decarbed 1g of BHO in a Pyrex dish at 220 for 25 min in a toaster oven. Then I added 1/4 cup of coconut oil and about 3oz of melted chocolate. Once mixed together and cooled, I poured it into mini cupcake papers and threw in some pecans and carmel. I made 8 candies, and had an extra couple spoonfuls of chocolate that I put in my coffee.
> 
> ...


Could be the type of chocolates or to much coconut oil. Or a combination of the two. Mine stay hard all day unless extreme heat outside. I only use s little coconut oil a few table spoons to help make it easier to pour but before i made chocolate with just oil no bho but had the melting problem often if to hot outside


----------



## Nick B. (Sep 28, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Could be the type of chocolates or to much coconut oil. Or a combination of the two. Mine stay hard all day unless extreme heat outside. I only use s little coconut oil a few table spoons to help make it easier to pour but before i made chocolate with just oil no bho but had the melting problem often if to hot outside


That's likely it. I used 1/4 cup of coconut oil. I'll try this next batch out with a couple tablespoons and hopefully get it dialed in. These were pretty strong though. Might decarb at a slightly higher heat and do 10 candies per gram of bho. I gotta say the chocolate in coffee method is my favorite. The infusion mellows out the caffeine buzz and warms me up a little faster.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 28, 2016)

Nick B. said:


> That's likely it. I used 1/4 cup of coconut oil. I'll try this next batch out with a couple tablespoons and hopefully get it dialed in. These were pretty strong though. Might decarb at a slightly higher heat and do 10 candies per gram of bho. I gotta say the chocolate in coffee method is my favorite. The infusion mellows out the caffeine buzz and warms me up a little faster.


Yes i also do oil in smothie. Is good in the am.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 28, 2016)

Nick B. said:


> That's likely it. I used 1/4 cup of coconut oil. I'll try this next batch out with a couple tablespoons and hopefully get it dialed in. These were pretty strong though. Might decarb at a slightly higher heat and do 10 candies per gram of bho. I gotta say the chocolate in coffee method is my favorite. The infusion mellows out the caffeine buzz and warms me up a little faster.


 Decarb at 260 for 22 minutes a friend who makes edibles for his two dispensaries gave me that info works well for me.


----------

